# Flashlight on Black



## kiddo (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.waldenwoodworks.com


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 20, 2007)

The pencil looks fine but the attempt at dramatic photography needs work. Some would do what you are trying with Photoshop.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 20, 2007)

Beautiful blank, lovely pencil, great work on the photo too![]


----------



## bob393 (Mar 22, 2007)

It's a great photo! 
I would like to see the chrome a little brighter but thats just me.
But super idea.


----------

